
The Prague Astronomical Clock - NicoJuicy
https://interestingengineering.com/the-secrets-of-the-prague-astronomical-clock
======
renholder
The Orloj is something worth seeing _but_ it does get pretty crowded in the
square every hour on the hour.

One thing that I didn't see mentioned, which I think would be pretty cool to
know, is how accurate is it (e.g.: quartz versus atomic)?

~~~
lb1lf
I don't know about the Orloj, but the undisputedly most precise mechanical
clock in existence today is Jens Olsen's World Clock in Copenhagen Town Hall.
Horological porn. An engineering and manufacturing marvel &c.

I had a hard time finding exact accuracy stats for it online, but in a book I
have on it, published when the clock was finished in the fifties, it was
stated that it was expected to be no more than a couple of seconds out in a
thousand years.

It tracks every astronomical event you've heard of and quite a few of which
you haven't.

~~~
ListeningPie
I also couldn’t find accuracy stats online or any form of explanation of how
it is so accurate. The Copenhagen museum states that only atomic clocks are
more accurate than the Jens Olsen clock, but there is no support for the
claim.

For a mechanical clock that needs to be wound once week I find it hard to
believe it is more accurate than a high accuracy quartz with plus minus 10
seconds a year.

Maybe they reset the time each time it is wound.

------
Jemm
Let’s not link to a site that has video that auto plays and cannot be stopped.
Or at least put a warning in the title.

~~~
renholder
uMatrix[0,1] automatically blocks that element. =]

[0] - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/)

[1] -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf)

